# Muella Scale models hardware store



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres my efforts on the Muella hardware store and my attempt at an interior


this kit starts as white resin with only a few pieces to assemble -


nice nice detail, 1:24, 






http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...l00001.jpg



http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...900026.jpg


this is an interior done with doll house items (white metal) and a very inexpenive counter that started life as a bookcase


i just got into it and wanted an interior to be visible when lighted and through the large front windows 


at first i thought id simply put a shelf with goods infonrt of the window, and then, you know how things go.....






http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/...l00005.jpg






and if any of the moderators can change the links to actual pics please do, as i wasnt able to figure out to insert a .jpg-only the link as thats whats on my posting tool bar


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Steve! Looks like the real deal!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

That's very nice and inspirational building! 
Good paintjob; you would not say it's resin; it looks like real wood. 
Also a very nice shop interior. Can't see if there is interior lightning but that would look great at night.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! The fruit stand too.


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful job on the Muella kit. The kits themselves are beautiful.
If you have an outdoor rr, I would suggest keeping the building indoors when not running trains.
I had some serious warping on my Muella kit. Not just the roof, but walls too.
Ralph


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks ill keep that in mind-i try to keep all of my building in the shade whenever feasible 


thanks for the kudos


i too have had that issue with roofs and flat areas in direct hot august colorado sun with pola






and, actually, the building is crudely lighted-one single piko 18 volt lamp in the little yellow plastic bracket at the roof apex mounted on the front wall- i run it about 9 volts and the light is just enough to look about right






-casts light back into shop as well as down onto window display areas (which arent shown but are filled with hardware store and some grocery items-like a store i have seen in Georgetown CO)






the apex of the roof is painted black and feathered out to keep the light from shining through the roof nearest to the lamp-but remains raw ivory resin further back to add some reflection-the bottom line is that the light will shine through the paint for the shingles unless the black on the interior of the rook near the lamp is added


----------

